# Shrimp Only - Keeping Tank Cycled



## Occam's Razor (Aug 16, 2005)

Will 8 cherry shrimp keep a tank cycled? Or do I need to add a few small fish? This is a 5 gallon tank and I have 3 glowlight tetras that I can put in, but I don't want the glowlights to eat any shrimp babies; will they? 

Thanks for all your advice and help.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

With a heavily planted tank you really don't need to worry about the cycling process, the plants are your biological filtration. If you want you can seed the new tank with some mulm from an established tank. Eight Cherry shrimp will turn into many more in no time, so you will end up with a tank full.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Depending on how you feel about snails, you may can add a few Nerites to assist with algae control and keeping the tank cycled.


----------



## Occam's Razor (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, its not really heavily planted. Just moderately. No ferts, low light, no Co2, 30% WC/week. Filter media from established tank was inserted into middle of make-shift air-driven sponge filter. Just wondering if the shrimp are enough to keep the bacteria alive, or do I need a few fish?

If I do need a few fish, will glo-light tetras eat the babies or even the adults?

Oh, and I have a few pesty snails in there already, darn things infest every tank in this house almost.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

The snails and the shrimp will be fine. I have several times just fed snails to keep a tank cycled. 

I wouldn't trust the tetras with the baby shrimp, but there isn't a fish out there that I wholely trust with shrimp anyway.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think that 8 Cherry's along with the snails will be plenty to keep the tanks good bacteria in tack.


----------



## Occam's Razor (Aug 16, 2005)

Thank-you for your help!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Pictures would be nice


----------



## Occam's Razor (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm a horrible photographer! Maybe once the plants grow in nicer, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

alright, that's acceptable  I'm a horrible photographer too, though.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Your shrimp are still going to produce waste, and that will keep your bacteria colony going. 
You just can't add a huge load of anything all at once or you'll overload your system. If the shrimp reproduce, the babies will be small enough to work themselves into your system and should be fine.


----------

